# Fighting belts



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What's a good inexpensive fighting belt?

What's the little bar in the hole for?

What do you think off this?


http://www.basspro.com/Rod-Huki-Rod...-Brace/product/98722/?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

The bar is for the bottom of the rod.


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

_*That bar fits in the gimbal of your rod butt to keep the rod from trying to roll over on you as you fight fish.

*_


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

*fighting belts*

I have a couple never used you can have for $35 for the pair.
Thanks, Rick 850-232-3460


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

circlehook69 said:


> _*That bar fits in the gimbal of your rod butt to keep the rod from trying to roll over on you as you fight fish.
> 
> *_


Never seen that on a rod. Is that an add on or do some rods come with them?


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Some of them will have butt caps on them, so it won't feel so bad on your waist when your fighting. One of them things... If no one shows you, you'd never know it was there.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

You'll also see them in the bottom of rod holders in boats and fighting chairs.


----------

